# sunfire tga 7401 amplifier sound advice



## kunta (Jul 2, 2011)

I do presently own new Yamaha 11 channel processor and 4 1 k 2 channel Cinepro amplifiers 300 watts / channel each. I do want to up grade to 7 channel 400 watts/channel amplifier, the only amplifiers I have seen close to that class wattage are Sunfire tga 7401 and Emotiva 5 channel amp. I am more leaning towards the sunfire tga 7401 but I do not know how it sounds and I cannot return it once received. So I am please asking for sound advice from anybody that has a good idea on how this amplifier sounds. Thanks in advance. May send reply to [email protected].


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Why not get some of the Pro stereo amps instead? The Yamaha Pro amps are nice and sound great.

P3500s... http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-P3500S-Dual-Channel-Amplifier/dp/B0002E518A


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont see any reason for not going with the Emotiva. There is no reason to spend the extra money on Sunfire


----------



## kunta (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The Emotiva held up quite well in the comparisons of amps we did last weekend. We dis not listen to the 5 channe unit, but I suspect the quality is similar relative to other amps.


----------



## kunta (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for advice.


----------



## kunta (Jul 2, 2011)

I took note of advice given and tried to get Emotive xpr 5 but changed my mind because of problem I had with manufacturer during purchasing. I just found out about another amplifier in other forums "Earthquake Cinenova Grand 7 BR. I am asking for advice on the quality and performance of this amplifiers from any one that have used and listened to them(Earthquake Cinenova Grand 7 BR and Sunfire Tga 7401). Now, price is not an issue if I decide to get either one , what I am concerned about is quality and performance.In my last plea for advice I did mention I am also interested in "Sunfire tga 7401(sunfire is 400 watts/ per channel and the Earthquake Cinenova Grand 7 BR is 360 watts/channel. A quick response is requested as to which amplifier I should buy, I must make a decision in ten days time or lose the good prices I have been offered. These amplifiers are all new, immediate response is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I cant imagine what problem you had ordering the EMOTIVA ... we ordered the XPA3 through AMazon with zero issues... It has and continues to be a very robust amplifier with clean powerful output and no issues 2 yrs going and an AMAZING value for the dollar....


----------



## kunta (Jul 2, 2011)

I have taken my chances and ordered the Earthquake Cinenova Grand BR 7, some users of it in other forums have praised this monstrous amplifier weighing 145 lbs. delivered in wooden crate container. I hope my pick is a positive one for a monster like that will be difficult to ship back to manufacturer(weight wise and shipping $299). I will inform you all after monitoring and listening to this Cinenova Grand BR 7 how it performs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am sure you will be very happy with it, but Im also sure you would have been just as happy with the Emotiva.


----------



## kunta (Jul 2, 2011)

I received the Earthquake B R 7 two weeks ago it is so heavy that I could not move it alone but wait for someone to help me do that. I did also had to restructure my wooden audio shelving to accommodate the weight and width of this monstrous amplifier.After hooking it up and listening to it in 2 channel stereo and pro logic 7 channel, I definitely now know I made the right decision. It does have a wider sound stage and one of the other efficient features this earthquake amplifier has that really simplifies the turning ON and OFF of it with the Yamaha C X-A 5000 is the automatic trigger both of them have.So far I am glad my attempted purchase of the EMOTIVA did not go through for I would have missed the opportunity of getting this great amplifier.I do recommend this to anyone looking for a great sounding amplifier.


----------



## GATABITES (Aug 8, 2017)

Considering the CG&BR as well. How has it been treating you since your purchase?


----------

